# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Presidenti i Frances: Sarkozy

## Kreksi

Franca e ndarë në treshë !

Të diellen më 22 Prillë fillojnë zgjidhjet për më se 40 milion votues për te zgjedhur Presidentin e ardhshëm i cili do udheheqi ne pallatin Elize për pesë vitet e ardheshme me mandatin e ri për te zëvendësuar  Presidentin e tyre Zotin Zhakë Shirakë, pas dy mandateve, tani ai do largohet por me koken lartë !
Mirëpo ne anën tjetër po e lë francen në mes tri zjarreve.
Janë gjithsejt 14 garues për një fotelje ne Elize qe e ndajne francen ne tri kampe...
Ne njërën anë socialistët(miterandistet) shpresojnë se do fitojnë ne krye me kandidaten zonjen Segolen Rojalë,  ne anën tjetër kandidati Nikolla Sarkozi, me origjinë hungareze, si i djathtë...e kundër te huajve, shpreson se do e zeje vendin e Shirakit por gjasat mbeten te vogla para kandidatit te centristeve( mesi, as ne te majt as ne te djatht por për një francë te perbashket)ky është Françua Bejru, një burrë i  zoti qe do i kishte edhe hije francës te këtë për president këtë arsimtar të shkelqyer dhe njeri i ndershëm.
Tjeret kandidat janë nga ekstrem e majta, Olivie Bezansno, një çun i ri me profesion kurrjer por shumë i zgjuar !
Pas tijë vijn te gjithë tjerët si Harlet Lagujer, partia komuniste si dhe Marië Zhorzhë- Byfe, edhe kjo e majtë por e dhen me se shumti për klasen e ultë françezete pa punët dhe pa banesa...
Gjoze Bove, edhe ky është një inter-mondialist kundër OGM-it, kundër kulturave te bimve transgjenike(ka demontuar një Mc, Donald's dhe është denuar disa muajë burg me kushtë...
Të  gjelbertit i përfaqëson zonja Dominikë Vuane por nuk do këtë aqë simpatizues.
Rrymes ekstreme te djathteve iu prinë si herat tjera 80 vjeçari Zhan Mari Le Pen perfaqsues i frontit nacionalë qe ne vitin 2002 e tronditi jo vetëm francen por edhe botën me rezultatet zgjedhore qe korri ky kandidate ne atë vitë...
Le Peni ështe edhe perkrahes i ultra nacionalistit Vojisllavë Sheshelj, tani në Hagë... e qe ky Le Peni para një muaji pat deklaruar ne televizionin françez se "francezet duhet te mbrohet nga invadimi i te huajve qe të mos bëhet si Kosova qe dikur ishte serbe por me ardhjen e albanve nga albania tani me kjo tokë nuk është më serbe" ...
Këtë krahasim e ka bërë me qëllim te ndihmoje nacionalizmin serbe por edhe qe ti friksoje françezet se po lejuam te huajet(arabet e muslimanet) te instalohen ne francë ata do krijojne gjoja një lloje Kosovë të tyre...
Dihet si gjithkund se te huajt urrehen nga vendasit por këtë her gjatë këtyre zgjedhjeve shumë evenmente premeditore po ndodhin ne territorin e frances, si mbremë profanimi(shkatrrimi, vandalizimi) i varrezave myslimane te taguara me kryqe naziste, me tejë në Nantë, qytet i madh ku para tri ditë është gjetur kufoma e një vajzes se re 23 vjeçare dhe menjehere organet hetuese kanë kapur si te dyshuar një shtetas boshnjakë me emrin Ramiz Iseni si kryes i kesaje vepre ku gruaja e tijë Bukurija(me origjine ashkali) ka genjyer ne te dhenat e para policisë...
Pra të gjitha këto ndodhi qojne kah fryn era, kah fryma e urrejtjes ndaje te huajve, mu para zgjedhjeve prezidenciale...qe vejne pak a shumë te dyshohet motivi i kesje vraseje....qe thojne "Kush perfiton nga ky krim ? 
Pra si shifet, françezët gjenden ne mes tri zjarreve !

Neser fillon turneu i parë e pas dy javeve pritet turneu i dytë dhe zgjedhja e presidentit te ri francez.

----------


## Zemrushja

Votuesit francezë zgjedhin sot presidentin e ri pas një fushate të ashpër e mbizotëruar nga rivalët kryesorë Nikols Sarkozy kandidat i krahut të djathtë dhe nga socialisti Segolene Royal. Zyrtarët e zgjedhjeve thonë se deri në mesditë kishin votuar 31 përqind e elektoratit, Kjo shifër është 10 përqind më e lartë në krahasim me të njëtën kohë në zgjedhjet e vitit 2002. Anketat para votimit treguan se ish ministri i brendshëm Sarkozi kryesoi gjatë fushatës ndaj socialistit Royal dhe 10 kandidatëve të tjerë për postin e presidentit. Por të njëjtat anketa treguan se 33 përqind e zgjedhësve ishin të pavendosur, duke krijuar shpresa për kandidatin e qendrës Francis Bayrou dhe kandidatin e të djathtës ekstreme Zhan Marie Le Pen. Nëse në zgjedhjet e sotme asnjë kandidat nuk fiton shumicën, atëhere pritet të zhvillohet një raund i dytë ku do të votohet për dy kandidatët që fitojnë sot më shumë vota./al/ 

*VOA*

----------


## Wordless

parashikimet e para nga www.letemps.ch

Candidats Voix (selon LeTemps.ch) 
1. Nicolas Sarkozy (UMP) 30,0 % 
2. Ségolène Royal (PS) 25,5 % 
3. Français Bayrou (UDF) 19 % 
4. Jean-Marie Le Pen (FN) 11 %

----------


## evertet

Mbaruan   keto zgjedhjet e Frances se na cane *******kanalet televizive cdo pese minuta japin "sondazhet" ku "kryeson" Sarkozy !!!!!!!!!!!!!! kurse lugati Le Pen eshte ne renie

----------


## Kreksi

> Mbaruan   keto zgjedhjet e Frances se na cane *******kanalet televizive cdo pese minuta japin "sondazhet" ku "kryeson" Sarkozy !!!!!!!!!!!!!! kurse lugati Le Pen eshte ne renie


...ky eshte vetem fillimi !

----------


## Zemrushja

Francezët kanë zgjedhur kandidatin e së djathtës, Nicolas Sarkozy dhe socialisten, Segolene Royal për betejën për postin e presidentit, pas raundit të parë të zgjedhjeve në Francë. 
Favoriti, 52 vjeçari Sarkozy, mori 30 për qind të votës, ndërsa zonja Royal 26%. 

Udhëheqësi i të djathtës ekstreme, Jean-Marie le Pen doli i katërti me vetëm 11 për qind.

Ndërsa i treti doli, Francois Bayrou me 18 për qind.

Pas votimit të së djelës ku pa gati një numër rekord pjesëmarrjeje, francezët tani përballen me një zgjedhje të qartë.

Ndarja e plotë politike mund të jetë një rikthim në traditën franceze, por që të dy kandidatët janë diçka e re për Francën. 

Zoti Sarkozy është i biri i një emigranti hungarez dhe qëndrimi i tij për tregun e lirë, duket më afër Britanisë dhe Amerikës, bashkë me kërkesën që punëtorët francezë të punojnë më shumë dhe më gjatë për të konkuruar.

Edhe Segolene Royal është e re. Ajo është gruaja që çau në rrugën drejt kandidaturës pa pëlqimin e kolegëve të saj të vjetër socialistë. 

Megjithë admirimin e shprehur për kryeministrin, Tony Blair, politikat e saj ekonomike janë dukshëm të vjetra të majta. 

Beteja mes të djathtës dhe të majtës ka filluar dhe energjitë janë drejtuar drejt raundin vendimtar të 6 majit.



BBC Shqip

----------


## Kreksi

Zgjedhjet prezidenciale ne francë qe tani kan marrur hov si duhet dhe dei me daten 6 Majë priten edhe ndryshime te tjera ne jeten politike franceze.
Nuk është lehte per asnjerin prej kandidatve, as per Sarkozin as per Rojalë sepse keta dy duhet te mbledhin simpatizues tjere per ti plotesuar nevojat e tyre drejte fitores e kete munde tua dhurojne, po deshen vetem votuesit e Bajrusë me afer 7 milion vota !
Bajru deri me tani ka marrur me se 270 mesazhe ne celularin e tije nga te dy protagonistet por deri me tani nuk iu eshte pergjigjur as njerit as tjetrit.
Sipas deklarates se tije te fundit, Bajru ka ndermend qe te formoje nje parti tjeter, nje parti edhe me te forte se kjo qe ishte UDF(unioni demokratike per francë) ku do ta shendrroje ne nje parti Demokratike franceze !
Pasi e pa edhe vete se iu eshte rritur vlera si udheheqes politike e provat nuk mungoje se me 2002 Bajru pati mbledhur vetem 6% kurse tani me se 18% te votave ne presidenciale, pra shifet ngritja e ketije personalitetit ne shifra.
Poashtu kjo parti ka edhe perkrahjen edhe ne Parlamentin Europianë pra nuk eshte nje parti e izoluar por e forte dhe bindese me idet e saja per europen e bashkuar me 7 milin votues.
Fransua Bajru ka deklaruar ne mbremje ne ditarin televiziv se eshte i gatshem te debatoje me Segolen Rojalë keto dite por qe nuk ka ndermend qe te shitet te asnjera palë.
Antaret e Bajrus iu jane pergjigjur se me 6 Maje do votojne "bardh" pra me asnjerin kamp por egziston perqarja deri me kete dat sepse koha nuk premton ku ne disa qytete temedha ku shumica e votuesve ishin  per Bajru, kryetari i bashkise ka marrur iniciativen krye ne veti pa  e pyetur askend dhe ia ka hapur deren Nikolla Sarkozit dhe i ka premtuar se me 6 Majë do votojne per te, me pretekstin se ky kryetar bashkie njihet qysh prej 20 vitesh me Sarkozin dhe i perkrah idet e tija por edhe tua bllokoje rrugen socialisteve qe asgje nuk pretojne dhe nuk kan ide precize por  vetem se pertrijne ato vitet miterandiste e francezet me nuk dojne qe te kthehen mbrapa por te provojne e  te rezikojne te shkojne perpara ne aventuar edhe me nje prijes qe iu premton prosperitet e begati, sigurim dhe punë e rehati se sa te shkojne pas socialisteve te ndryshkun deri me tani qe asgje nuk kan bere per popullin.

Pra keto dite do te beje vape e madhe  si ne mediat poashtu edhe ne skenen politike per president te ri te republikes françeze. 
Ne anen tjeter z. Shirak me te shoqen behen gati qe ta leshojne banesen e tyre te Elizesë me 16 Majë dhe ku do perqendrohen në nje banese tjeter buzë Senes, perballe Luvrit  ne banesen e  aferistit libanez Haruri qe u vra vitin e kaluar ne Bejrut. banesa ka me se 180 metra katrore mirepo nuk ka parking, kjo eshte me e keqja ne Paris !

----------


## murik

Shpresoj qe presidenti i ardhshem i Frances te jete Le Pen.Eshte shume burre i mire.

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Shpresoj qe presidenti i ardhshem i Frances te jete Le Pen.Eshte shume burre i mire.


S'e kane ate shans.  :Lulja3:  

E mban mend ekipin francez vjet ne boteror  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## murik

> S'e kane ate shans.  
> 
> E mban mend ekipin francez vjet ne boteror


Oui,qu'est ce que tu veux dire par la? :i qetë:

----------


## D&G Feminine

Je pense que tu sais ce que je veux dire....

----------


## Kreksi

Dy aktorët triumfojnë  ne aren !

Me  nga me se 70 minuta  qe iu dha fjala secilit kandidat per zgjedhjet presidenciale qe do perfundojne kete te diele me 6 Majë, me sa munde e force e potencial qe paten te dy kandidatet dolen pak a shume bidës ne kete debat televizive te percjellur nga me se 3O milin shikues.
Qe te dy kandidatet, Royale e Sarkozy i perkasin nje gjenerate te re me plote projekte te reja  qe i propozuan votuesve te tyre per te dielen.
Veshtire eshte te percaktohemi ne kete moment se cili ka shenuar me shume pika por sipas debatit qe zhvilluan dy kundershtaret politike per te perfituar sa me shume aderues  prane tyre.
Vetem se rrethe politikes nderkombtare kur ishte ne pytje aderimi i turqise ne bashkesin europiane ketu Sarkozi edhe nje here u shpreh me ngulim se  turqia nuk e ka vendin ne europe sepse ajo nuk shtrihet  gjeografikishte ne europe, kurse ndaje qendrimit te tije u  shpreh rrept Segolen Rojalë e cila kritikoj Sarkozin duke i then se ne duhet te ankurajojmi demokracine dhe laicitetin ne turqi e jo tua mbyllim deren atije populli te madh....

Per neve shqiptaret dhe Kosoven nuk pati as nje bisede mirepo per emigracionin Sarkozi prape ngriti zerin si gjithehere se Franca duhet te nderpreje imigracionin vetem ne raste te rralla dhe se ata qe jane pa rregulluar me letra ne France as qe mos te mbajne shpresa per pranimin e tyre ne raste se une do zgjidhem per president....

----------


## Kreksi

Dy aktorët triumfojnë  ne aren !



Me  nga me se 70 minuta  qe iu dha fjala secilit kandidat per zgjedhjet presidenciale qe do perfundojne kete te diele me 6 Majë, me sa munde e force e potencial qe paten te dy kandidatet dolen pak a shume bidës ne kete debat televizive te percjellur nga me se 3O milin shikues.
Qe te dy kandidatet, Royale e Sarkozy i perkasin nje gjenerate te re me plote projekte te reja  qe i propozuan votuesve te tyre per te dielen.
Veshtire eshte te percaktohemi ne kete moment se cili ka shenuar me shume pika por sipas debatit qe zhvilluan dy kundershtaret politike per te perfituar sa me shume aderues  prane tyre.
Vetem se rrethe politikes nderkombtare kur ishte ne pytje aderimi i turqise ne bashkesin europiane ketu Sarkozi edhe nje here u shpreh me ngulim se  turqia nuk e ka vendin ne europe sepse ajo nuk shtrihet  gjeografikishte ne europe, kurse ndaje qendrimit te tije u  shpreh rrept Segolen Rojalë e cila kritikoj Sarkozin duke i then se ne duhet te ankurajojmi demokracine dhe laicitetin ne turqi e jo tua mbyllim deren atije populli te madh....

Per neve shqiptaret dhe Kosoven nuk pati as nje bisede mirepo per emigracionin Sarkozi prape ngriti zerin si gjithehere se Franca duhet te nderpreje imigracionin vetem ne raste te rralla dhe se ata qe jane pa rregulluar me letra ne France as qe mos te mbajne shpresa per pranimin e tyre ne raste se une do zgjidhem per president....

----------


## Kreksi

Sipas sondazhit, Segolena e ka mbrojtur per mrekulli pozicionin e saje !

----------


## Dorontina

> Shpresoj qe presidenti i ardhshem i Frances te jete Le Pen.Eshte shume burre i mire.


 :pa dhembe:   a don me ti ndjek shqiptaret apo ?  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Dorontina

> Sipas sondazhit, Segolena e ka mbrojtur per mrekulli pozicionin e saje !


vertet edhe une jam kunder sarkozy......
Segelene Royal o ka me fabriku dembela por sejcili interesat e veta, *shqiptaret kan me ja pa hajrin se ajo mbron te pa punet ....*
sarkzy asht dreq i vogel ....dhe asht kunder te hujve sidomos me shkollim  :djall sarkastik:  * asht kunder shkollimit te hujve !*

----------


## Brari

adhahille oj daruntin..
dhe n'pun te frances hund po i shtin..

kuku nan sa e dijshme paske ken oj qik..

----------


## Dorontina

:buzeqeshje:  po une vetem francen e ndegjoj se ne jemi vellau i voger i frances e ne i kemi  punet mirê,qka ben franca ne veq kopjojmê  :buzeqeshje:   duhet me dit qka bahet ne kojshi !se *extremizmi asht si shiu ne Pranverê ...i rrezikshem ...shkrihet bora e ben kerdi .*..i percilli shum shum debatet franqeze e kam hobi dhe pasion se flasin per boten ....dhe denonsojn (politiken e huej )... ku smujn vet mi fut hundet ...me ket mesoj piken e dobt te atyre qe nuk na dojn ....dhe i kapi kur mu me nevoitet ...psh kur me thojn tash keni shtet pse nuk ktheheni ...aha...jo nuk kthehemi kemi pagu gjat 40 vite taksat per ndertimin e shteit tuaj e jo atij qe po folni ju  :shkelje syri: ....ju la ne fyt fjalet ...

Aller bonne journée et bon week-end Brari mon bras droit  bizzzzzzzz

----------


## Dorontina

shum i kritikum Sarko ne blog franqez...nuk ka me fitu Sarko...vetem nese ben sikur bushi .... :buzeqeshje:  atje ne lindje minstri Olmart nuk ep dorheqje ...pret ...haha e di une lojen , ose rezulltatin e lojes ....

----------


## Dorontina

*edhe nese nuk dini gjuhen frengjishte, ndegjoni asht interesant ....*

http://www.publicsenat.fr/accueil/open_debat.asp

----------

